# SMB & LMB Jigs



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Not sure how many here tie jigs but thought i would show off some of the recent jigs i have been making...

1/8th oz. bucktail shroom head:









1/10th oz. Hooks-Up Bismuth heads:


















1/4th oz. Tail Spin:









1/8th oz. shot heads:


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice jigs!!!


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Really liking the 1/4th oz. Tail Spin. Maybe you could send me a few to test out?


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Really like your jigs especially the one with the blade at the end of the bait. This winter I am going to try tying my own jigs. 

Sent from my Droid


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Do you sell these? I'm liking the 3rd one down and last two especially....PM me if you will sell....Can you tie in 1/32 oz. or 1/16 oz. for steel??


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

PM me also if you sell them. Thanks.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 

The bigger tail spin is yet un-tested, but i have been doing well with them in 1/8th size for river smallmouth and caught a few crappie on smaller 1/32's. This bigger one is hopeful for a big LMB.

As far as selling - can't say i have ever sold a jig to date. I don't have time tonight and will be fishing tomorrow..... will try to get you PM's sent out tomorrow evening. I can work out something and get some to you.  Would love to start a small biz someday and wouldn't mind some feedback.

DogFaceClown - It is fun and can be addicting!!! Got some tutorial links you can check out to get you started: This one has a tutorial how to do the spinner down on the bottom right - Tutorials. This one has a few other general patterns and a tutorial for how i did the last 2 jigs - Patterns/Recipes.


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank's for the links. I have some items to help me get started I plan on trying my hand at it this winter.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

and here is just a few of mine that are great on berlin and milton with my own color i came up with mixing 4 colors just right,


----------



## cadman (Jan 25, 2009)

Attica,
Very Nice looking jigs.


----------



## katfish ken (Feb 5, 2010)

Great looking jigs!!! I tie some bucktails jigs/flies but don't get into any of the fancy patterns.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

hi your the one that talked me through powder painting,and how to build your one bubbler everything worked out grean,love playing with color mixing,and comming up with my own custom colors,just wanted to say hi and thanks,markfish,and them jigs look pretty darn sweet,


----------

